# That's it... I'm starting my own holiday



## squatting dog (Mar 10, 2021)

Who's with me.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 10, 2021)

How about Grumpy Old Farts day so we're all included. Then I'm with ya.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm in.

Feel free to use this anytime.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 10, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> How about Grumpy Old Farts day so we're all included. Then I'm with ya.


You've got it.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 10, 2021)

Great!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 10, 2021)

How's this?


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

Happy National Grumpy Old Farts Day.  LOL!


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 11, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Happy National Grumpy Old Farts Day.  LOL!



Why Thank You. I started celebrating early.


----------



## jujube (Mar 11, 2021)

Today is _*National Nothing Happened Today Day.  *_I'm celebrating it by doing nothing today....or tomorrow...or Saturday...


----------



## jujube (Mar 11, 2021)

Furthermore, I'm going to celebrate it where nothing happened.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 11, 2021)

I even marked it on my calendar so I remember to include it for next year.


----------



## jujube (Mar 11, 2021)

You know what the most useless thing I've ever purchased?  A 2020 calendar/planner.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 1, 2021)

*I would love to join !LOL*


----------



## win231 (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 1, 2021)

Hope you enjoyed your brand new holiday.


----------

